# [GELÖST] "unrecognized keyword HARDLINK" beim Login via SSH

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

seit  einiger Zeit bekomme ich folgender Fehlemeldung beim Login via SSH Client:

```
Using username "root".

Last login: Thu Nov 12 18:26:07 CET 2009 from wks-1 on ssh

dircolors: `/etc/DIR_COLORS':75: unrecognized keyword HARDLINK

Server ~ #
```

Ich habe bisher noch nicht festgestellt, dass irgend etwas nicht funktioniert, aber mich würde interessieren, woher diese Fehlermeldung kommt?Last edited by 3PO on Thu Nov 12, 2009 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

evtl ein etc-update (oder dispatch-conf wie hier einige für besser halten) vergessen?

----------

## 3PO

Na das nenne ich doch mal "Express-Hilfe"   :Smile: 

etc-update hat geholfen.

Thx @ Max Steel.

--> Man sollte eben doch ab und zu mal die "._cfg0000_xxx Files" anschauen....   :Laughing: 

----------

## Necoro

 *3PO wrote:*   

> --> Man sollte eben doch ab und zu mal die "._cfg0000_xxx Files" anschauen....  

 

Man sollte vor allem mal häufiger auf Portage-Meldungen Rücksicht nehmen, die dir sagen, dass es da noch Config-Dateien zum updaten gibt.

Jetzt nur mal so ... weil du häufiger Threads aufmachst, die durch ein einfaches Lesen der Meldungen, bzw. durch Standardmaßnahmen (und da zählt etc-update mit zu), bereits gelöst werden konnten.

----------

